# Gremlin!



## Nickynoo (May 18, 2007)

Hi , hope eveyone is enjoying their vans and decent weather for a change!
We have a mystery .Our van has been ok since it had it's new Engine managment system fitted, but the mystery go's back to before that. 
Sometimes things work in the van and then they don't it seems to be an intermittent travelling electrical fault which I am sure would be impossible to locate!
Sometimes our electric hob ring works then it doesnt. The sensor in the water tank stopped working, now it does , the control panel in the cab which covers fog lights hazard lights etc wasn't working and now is? 
has anyone else experienced anything like this?
Happy vanning!


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could be loose wiring connections


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

could be its a swift


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i have a gremlin in sundance apart from a few of the things you have i also have cab radio that turns on and the sound up at odd times ie 2am on a campsite or 11 am parked and locked on the drive sometimes it happens 2 or3 times in a month then not again for a year 
chapter


----------

